# Who here show's their Bun's?



## mistyjr (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello,

Who here show's their bun's? I want to get some info one this of people that are on this website. 
I am getting into showing and breeding my rabbits. As soon my one Doe gets a little bigger,

My bun's..

I will showing my 6 week old Black Doe Dutch, My Blue Buck cant because he haves one blue eye and one brown eye, My older Doe cant because of her markings.. But i want to get into Showing & Breeding. 

Thanks, Misty ink iris:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 8, 2009)

I show my Mini Rex. 

Since you have a 6 week old, it's best to wait until they are (I think?) 12 to 14 weeks to be shown. Otherwise they won't have filled out very much yet, and won't do very good on the table. Most shows have a rule that the rabbits can't be under 10 weeks and they must meet minimum Junior weight to even be in the showroom, let alone being shown. 

Emily


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 8, 2009)

yes, i knew that about the age.. I'm waiting until Feb to show her, But Thanks anyways Emily !!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 8, 2009)

No problem. What are some other questions you have? That will make it easier for us other showers to help you out!  

Emily


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 8, 2009)

like feeding, grooming, handling, Toys, stuff like that.. I have youngsters so they get handled alot.

I'm feeding them just regular rabbit pellets and Hay, My aunt told me not to feed them any veggies or fruit until they are 6 months. I just got them some salt and wood blocks to chew on. They are all indoor's until Spring.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 8, 2009)

We've shown for many years (over 15 different breeds).

Pam


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Dec 9, 2009)

I show Himalayan rabbits, and very successfully. 

My rabbits are handled every day. The juniors, more than the seniors. Some of the seniors just don't want to be screwed with, and I understand, and allow them to do their own thing. Juniors, I want to be as easy to handle as possible, as my rabbits are often sold to young 4-hers, who seem to be the only people who want Himmies around here. 

As far as feeding goes, my rabbits get 1/2-3/4 cup of Purina Show a day. The amount varies from rabbit to rabbit- some do best on 3/4 cup and some go overweight on that same amount. You really have to watch your rabbits and see what the individual requires. My juniors under 3 months are all free fed in their group cage. When I separate them, they get 1 cup until they hit the Senior age, where I gradually start reducing their feed. Does that are pregnant get 1 cup- does with litters are free-fed. And every one of my rabbits get a big handful of hay in the morning to hold them through until their evening feeding. 

As far as grooming goes, I can't do that too much with my himmies and it's not really required. Overgrooming them can cause smut. It is only when they are smutty I will pull them out and try and work away the smut in hopes that they'll grow in clean before our next show. 

My rabbits always have pinecones or wood blocks in their cages. Rarely anything else for toys. 

Good luck! Raising rabbits for show is a great learning experience.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Erines for the info.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Dec 10, 2009)

I used to show more. I've grown up with rabbits and been around them basically 20 years. I used to mainly show in 4H...and now I'm trying to get back in rabbits as a hobby and such. I've shown way too many breeds to list, and at one point or another I've owned almost every type of rabbit. 

I'm getting back into Mini Rex, and I'm learning about the Florida Whites, Harlequins, and Velveteen lops. Getting my lops tomorrow actually which is exciting.


I've alwyas used self feeders with my rabbits. I never had anything overweight. Like Erin, we just had woodblocks in ours. Pinecones does seem like an interesting idea. I didnt overfeed hay. I never had complaints with the way bunnies were. I did feed a higher protein percent feed with my market rabbits.


after watching the show and participating at that particular one, I felt I needed to spend more time with my bunnies for 4-h vs an ARBA show lol. But I'd spend time with them, get them used to nail trimming. Their teeth being checked out and having their privates messed with. Get them used to quick brushing and such. Shedding rabbits is not fun!


----------



## TCRabbitry (Dec 10, 2009)

I have been showing for over 15 years now and have had lots of different breeds, and have Mini Rex and Holland Lops right now.  Melinda

My website is www.tcrabbitry.net


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks


----------



## yamaya17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I show my rabbits its a great past time 

i currently show himalayans, mini rex, and californian

let me know if you ever need a nice dutch stud for breed, I have a really nice dutch he would be great if he didint have a spot behind his ears, he's a great breeder though!


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 11, 2009)

*yamaya17 wrote: *


> I show my rabbits its a great past time
> 
> i currently show himalayans, mini rex, and californian
> 
> let me know if you ever need a nice dutch stud for breed, I have a really nice dutch he would be great if he didint have a spot behind his ears, he's a great breeder though!



Thanks though, That is why i have my blue buck for breeding to the big Doe, He's not for breeding because he haves one blue eye. But my small Doe cant breed with my Blue buck cause they are brothers and sisters.. But i need a buck for her


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 11, 2009)

opps,,, He's not for showing not breeding,, oops


----------



## yamaya17 (Dec 11, 2009)

alright just to warn ya that blue eye runs in the genes, if you ever wanted another buck i would consider giving him to you, seeing as I dont breed or show dutches, the only thing is that I didint get him with papers


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 11, 2009)

eeks, that isnt good with no papers.. This is my first time showing bunnies, I have breed in the past when I was younger, But this is my first doing this stuff, That is why I am trying to talk to other show people


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Dec 11, 2009)

You can still use it with no Pedigree.. you just have to make note he did not have a pedigree and keep track of the generations. She may have who the parents are of the one she said she'd give you. Thus 2 generations and then if he has a litter, then thats the 3rd generation which correct me if I'm wrong... should be able for the pedigree to kick in?


EDIT: You're also saying your rabbits are 'registered'. they may have a pedigree but I believe they have to win so many leggs before they are 'registered'.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 11, 2009)

The father that are to mine haves legs, My aunt show's them more then I do, She's the one that got me into showing, She gave my kids a breeding pair, and an extra one, She said they were going to get butchered because of the male eye and the big doe markings, But she told me that if you have Rabbits that arent showable, That doesnt mean the babies cant be.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 11, 2009)

But, If the rabbit isn't papered then its problly not worth breeding because of shows right?


----------



## yamaya17 (Dec 11, 2009)

yep Crystals right its to bad he was lottery bun, other wise I would have papers for him


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 11, 2009)

When we here at the show in East Lansing, Michigan, The father got 1st place.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 11, 2009)

Lila, Do you need a good home for him??


----------



## yamaya17 (Dec 11, 2009)

really? I though miss matched eyes were a disqualification?


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes it is.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 11, 2009)

But that doesn't mean he cant be breed right? To get a better showable bunny?? That is why I'm trying to get info


----------



## yamaya17 (Dec 12, 2009)

ya when you breed dutch you need one nice parent and the other one doesint matter, so the buck would hopefuly carry his markings on to the kits, but the blue eye gene will probably carry on to some of the kits to, depending on how big the litter is


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

oh, I got you, But then why she gave me that if she knows about it then, I need a litter in June for my son for the fair


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

The big Doe that i have her markings on her back isn't straight, But the small Doe she told me that she is show able but i cant breed her to the Buck cause they are brothers and sisters.


----------



## yamaya17 (Dec 12, 2009)

she may not have known, and you probably will get some decent buns from that litter, but my buck and your small doe would probably be good because my buck isint very large ether


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, She's smaller then her brother and her face looks funny because of her coat.. But it sucks you live far though


----------



## yamaya17 (Dec 12, 2009)

yep, but My whole family lives in michigan and we go there often


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

ahh, Well its good that you are young and start this at a young age, Then a old fart that doesnt know much about showing them.. Thanks for the info and helping me out on this.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

You got picture's of you Dutch?


----------



## yamaya17 (Dec 12, 2009)

your welcome, any time you have a question go ahead and message me, even though I only have 3 years of experience im sure i know at least some things :biggrin2:


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

I sure will ask, My aunt isnt here to ask her questions. She lives in Wisconsin, But she wants me to go the National's with her in Minnesota.


----------



## yamaya17 (Dec 12, 2009)

thats awsome, ive never been to one before!


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

Me either.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

Do ya have photo's of the Dutch?


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

And does he have a pedigree?


----------



## yamaya17 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll take a photo of him posing right now, and unfortunatley I won him in a lottery so he doesint have papers, but you dont need them to show


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

ahh, yeah, I'm reading the http://www.welshrabbitry.com/showingrabbits.html#registrar and it says they dont have to be.. I didnt know that either.. Man, I need to do my research


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

My Doe's are 6 weeks & 11 Weeks old... So i have 2 of them that I want to breed, But I do not know If i want to breed with my beautiful Blue.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

But Can't My Doe's have some Blue because the father was?


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

It is so nice fineally talking to somebody on here, Thanks again.


----------



## yamaya17 (Dec 12, 2009)

ack! my camera just died, ya blue would also run in the genes so if my boy carried some blue you could possibly have a blue or to in the litter,

heres my boy nosey:


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

oh my.. put an bow in him, Very Cute. Big boy


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, i need to take better picture's of my buns up close


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Dec 12, 2009)

In the fair, your son should be able to show the buck. Pam had mentioned it on some others, it depends on the judge...but generally 4-H is a little more lienet (sp). So you could find less perfect rabbits and do alright at a fair.

But like she was saying the pedigree to show them doesnt matter. And say you do get her buck and after he has a litter, that 3rd generation can carry a pedigree. Thus those bunnies are all your work. Meaning it will carry your rabbitries name. Instead of like the ones you have now, YourAUntsRabbitry name.... I dont explain things too well. 

And yeah if you breed a blue doe, and a black buck, or visa versa you should have blue and then black babies. 

What part of Michigan are you in? I'll be glad to look up upcoming shows for you, and you can check one out if you'd like, and I can find some michigan dutch breeders if that will help. 

I think getting the buck from Lila would be neat because thats a TOTALLY different blood line seeing as how you guys live so far away from each other.


----------



## yamaya17 (Dec 12, 2009)

actualy our christmass tree is really really small and, ohhh well you'll have no trouble breeding him he gets right to it, seeing is he just tried to mate my leg :grumpy:


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

The fair thing that my son is doing, My son haves to have a mother and babies, Its not 4-H, It's called Children Barn Yard, Just a Barn with mommy's and babies, My son isn't old enough for 4-H right now, He's only 3. So I need one of my Doe's to get breed in June sometime to get the babies and mommy for our fair, But I do not want the babies to be little just about 3-4 weeks old. 

Here are the show's that I got. 

Michigan Show's.

Saturday-FEB 13- Farwell, Mi
Sat- FEB 27- Mt. Pleasant, Mi
Sat- APR 3- Mason, Mi
Sat APR 24 & May 15- Ionia, Mi
Sat- July 10- Coldwater, Mi, Where I live.
Sat-SEPT 11- Ionia, MI

Indiana Show's.
Sat Sept 18 South bend, In
Sat Oct 2 Lafayett, In
Sun Nov 28 Noblesville, In


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

lol... poor bunny


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

My aunt wants me to go the National's show in 2010 in Minnesota. But I do not know though, Im sure I wont get that good before then.. The way my bun's are


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

*AndersonsRabbits wrote: *


> In the fair, your son should be able to show the buck. Pam had mentioned it on some others, it depends on the judge...but generally 4-H is a little more lienet (sp). So you could find less perfect rabbits and do alright at a fair.
> 
> But like she was saying the pedigree to show them doesnt matter. And say you do get her buck and after he has a litter, that 3rd generation can carry a pedigree. Thus those bunnies are all your work. Meaning it will carry your rabbitries name. Instead of like the ones you have now, YourAUntsRabbitry name.... I dont explain things too well.
> 
> ...



I'm talking about, My Doe's are both Black, There Father's where Blue, and Mommy's where Black, If i can get a blue or any other color


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

I wouldn't mind trying, Lila, if these peeps tell me I should. It wouldn't hurt


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah I think Lila said it, but if there are blues in her background she may throw some blues.

Oh and Coldwater is such a beautiful area. I came up for one of the shows my last year of 4h. I met a woman up there to buy an english lop off her. I adored coldwater.. what i saw of it lol. I had tire problems and we spent alot of time at Walmart lol.

If you could check out a show close to you. Just see how its ran and find other dutch breeders and talk to them.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

We went to the East Lansing Show on the 5th of this month and was my first time going. These other show's are about 1-2 hrs away from me, And the only way i can go if my aunt comes.. That is also why I came unto this site to see if there are any people that show Dutches, but i guess not, But Thanks for the help... Is there any websites that i can email other Dutch people to talk to??


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

I hate Coldwater, It's boring and Cold..haha


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Dec 12, 2009)

http://www.dutchrabbit.com/breeders/breedlisting.html#michigan and that should take you to the dutch breeders, the ones listed anyway in Michigan

I was there in the summer. It seemed less humid then down where I'm at, so it was nice. Its tooo humid where i'm at lol


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Dec 12, 2009)

Call me a bubble burster, but it's never a good idea to breed unpedigreed rabbits unless you are prepared to sell the rabbits for less than they are worth for years to come. It take 3 generations to get an unpedigreed rabbit out of the pedigree and for the rabbits you produce to be considered purebred again. This can take about 2-3 years depending on what age you breed your does. It's a rookie mistake, really. You want to start with the best you can afford, and never pass up simple things like a pedigree.

Frankly, any rabbit without papers is looked at by me as merely a pet. I don't me to be rude or offend anyone, but that's just how it is- rabbits with papers don't even come into my barn. Ever.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, all 3 of my bun's haves papers


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

*AndersonsRabbits wrote: *


> http://www.dutchrabbit.com/breeders/breedlisting.html#michigan and that should take you to the dutch breeders, the ones listed anyway in Michigan
> 
> I was there in the summer. It seemed less humid then down where I'm at, so it was nice. Its tooo humid where i'm at lol


yeah, it was a crappy summer hardly wasnt hot


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Dec 12, 2009)

I show my Silver Martens.

Emily


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

cool.


----------



## bearbop (Jan 3, 2010)

I showed my minilop black and white broken 1 year old buck. He has won in the past two years-

*2 champion

*2 first place

*1 reserve champion



I will be showing my rabbit californian and he isa real cutie


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 3, 2010)

That is cool


----------

